# Marcos loves Kriss



## Welton

Please translate.
It's for a tatto for a friend.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## maghanish2

I am not very good at Korean, but here is my try:

마르코스는 크리스를 사랑해.

But definitely wait for a native first.


----------



## want8

maghanish2 is right, but you can also say

"마르코스는 크리스를 사랑합니다."

This is more polite form.


----------



## Welton

Thank you both very much!


----------



## 코미디 갤러리

In a tattoo-y context wouldn't it be more suitable: ex. Marcos (heart) Kriss.

Because all the sentences that are given really don't sound right to my ears. Of course they're literal translations but they're "explaining" the situation, if you know what I mean, not necessarily proclaiming that you do.


----------

